# Dr Leather wipes



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you know when you'll have the Dr Leather sample wipes back in stock, I need to order a couple of items, so want to get them at the same time..

Thanks


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Later this month; Dr Leather (from memory) I believe right now have are closed and in the far east; returning later this month when we can reorder


----------

